# Snail help needed



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Im looking at getting some snails. Something that can reproduce fast, eats lots of algae and dead animal remains. But at the same time doesnt cost a hand and foot or look like something my cat would drag in.


----------



## ibbica (Nov 20, 2012)

Dead animal remains? Not sure that's such a great idea... what kind of "remains" are you thinking about? What sort of volume?
Are you talking about a freshwater tank? What size? Do you want lots of little snails, or fewer, bigger ones?
Any live plants in the tank that you wouldn't want eaten?
Among snails, I'm partial to ramshorns myself; they're not necessarily the flashiest snails, but they'll eat algae and dead stuff while leaving live plants alone (...and apparently eat hydra as well, at least in my tank! Although "my" hydra might be starving and half-dead, idk). You could always get a handful and try your hand at selective breeding for colour, if you're into that sort of thing :bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have free Malasian Trumpet / Nerite: Snails in my tanks you can have.

Call me if interested


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah i have convict cichlids and i sometimes feed them guppies and i find guppie parts on the bottom and i hope if i get snails they would eat them before the decay and polute the water. No live plants. I would like to get lots of little ones because i hope to get some puffers soon.


----------



## ibbica (Nov 20, 2012)

With no plants and plans for snail-eaters, you're in luck! :bigsmile: Any of the common snails should fit the bill - pond snails (some species can get big, though), mts (stay small), or ramshorn (stay small). There will very likely be folks willing to give you a bunch of whichever one(s) strikes your fancy for cheap-as-free - most are just a little *too* easy to breed 

If you don't like the looks of any of those, you'll probably be looking at getting into 'costs a finger or two' territory, at least. But see what you can find in the classified here.. You could also take a look at some marine snails; I've heard tell that some of them *can* be transitioned to freshwater... but I don't know much more than that


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i would suggest some Nerites, they are small but if u have them in brackish water they will breed, mine are always laying eggs, but since my tank is not brackish the eggs just calcify, great looking too especially Onion snails, i also have two blue Mystery snails and two orange ones, they are really busy at night but i have not bred yet.


----------

